
A Science-Based Case for Ending the Porn Epidemic - rationalfaith
https://amgreatness.com/2019/12/15/a-science-based-case-for-ending-the-porn-epidemic/
======
ebg13
[https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/american-
greatness/](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/american-greatness/)

If HN allowed emojis, I'd include an eyeroll one.

------
Hnrobert42
I was willing to read the article with an open mind. After 10 paragraphs of
preamble and nary a fact in sight, I gave up. Get to the effing point already.

~~~
weichi
The article is too long and too wordy, but it provides many links to published
studies on the effects of porn on the brain.

------
mfworks
Re: studies and reviews of brain impacts of pornography, I'm interested in the
sources for the data referenced in this article.

------
RedComet
Awful lot of coomers here, apparently.

------
jokesnotfunny
Even if porn destroys you slowly, doesn't mean it's enough to justify that
porn has to be banned.

It has its purpose and people should be free to choose.

~~~
codebolt
It should be banned, because it's impossible to enforce age limits on access
in the way that it's distributed now. At least people should have to validate
their identity with a credit card before gaining access.

Curious young children/teens with their first smartphone are in no position to
make an informed choice here, and they are likely the most vulnerable group in
terms of potential damage from porn use.

